# FSU, Clemson and VT could beat ANY team the SEC has got



## Mako22 (Nov 12, 2012)

As usual the SEC is OVERATED, Florida almost losing to Louisiana-Lafayette should prove that! How Florida ever made it into the #3 spot as sorry as they are I will never understand. What a joke Alabama turned out to be this weekend, losers!

I'd say that my Noles could whip the pants off of ANY SEC team this year. I think that Clemson and VT could do so as well.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 12, 2012)

NC state? Come on man have a little sense.


----------



## tcward (Nov 12, 2012)

arrendale8105 said:


> NC state? Come on man have a little sense.



 Man you got that right!


----------



## tcward (Nov 12, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> As usual the SEC is OVERATED, Florida almost losing to Louisiana-Lafayette should prove that! How Florida ever made it into the #3 spot as sorry as they are I will never understand. What a joke Alabama turned out to be this weekend, losers!
> 
> I'd say that my Noles could whip the pants off of ANY SEC team this year. I think that Clemson and VT could do so as well.



I like the "as usual" part. Guess somebody slept through the last 6 NC games.....


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 12, 2012)

Somebody must have found the I'm from the ACC drinking game.  I suggest when you sober up, you look at the head to head contest results.  ACC stands for (A) (C)rappy (C)onference!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 12, 2012)

sure they could, if they played enough times.


----------



## littlewolf (Nov 12, 2012)

No, FSU beat Clemson. The team FSU lost to was unranked NC State. 

Both teams have a chance to prove they should be ranked higher in 2 weeks (FSU vs Florida and Clemson vs SC).  At this point, Clemson does not have a win over a ranked opponent and FSU, while having beat Clemson, has also lost to an unranked opponent.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 12, 2012)

*Joking right....*



Woodsman69 said:


> As usual the SEC is OVERATED, Florida almost losing to Louisiana-Lafayette should prove that! How Florida ever made it into the #3 spot as sorry as they are I will never understand. What a joke Alabama turned out to be this weekend, losers!
> 
> I'd say that my Noles could whip the pants off of ANY SEC team this year. I think that Clemson and VT could do so as well.



Not even in the same league


----------



## dixiejacket (Nov 12, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> As usual the SEC is OVERATED, Florida almost losing to Louisiana-Lafayette should prove that! How Florida ever made it into the #3 spot as sorry as they are I will never understand. What a joke Alabama turned out to be this weekend, losers!
> 
> I'd say that my Noles could whip the pants off of ANY SEC team this year. I think that Clemson and VT could do so as well.



I'm an ACC guy but you have got to be kidding........


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 12, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> I'd say that my Noles could whip the pants off of ANY SEC team this year.



You are of the minority opinion.  

4 Alabama 9-1 
5 Georgia 9-1 
6 Florida 9-1 
7 LSU 8-2 
8 Texas A&M 8-2 
9 South Carolina 8-2 
10 Florida State 9-1

But what can we expect out of ACC fans.  Always wanting to challenge big brother and so often getting smacked back down.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 12, 2012)

Woods has a point.  We didn't get whooped up on at home.  Sure the final score of your game wasn't all that lopsided, but your boys got beat all around in your own house.  We lost on the road to a crappy team, but in front of their rowdy crowd at night...by 1 point.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2012)

Clemson will have a good shot at UGA next year. We open the season at Clemson lucky for Clemson we will lose 9 starters on D. I still like our chances. Your thread is silly, but thanks for the free entertainment.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Nov 12, 2012)

we will see since clemsux is the accs best and the gamecocks seem to have dogged them 3 yrs st8


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 12, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> As usual the SEC is OVERATED, Florida almost losing to Louisiana-Lafayette should prove that! How Florida ever made it into the #3 spot as sorry as they are I will never understand. What a joke Alabama turned out to be this weekend, losers!
> 
> I'd say that my Noles could whip the pants off of ANY SEC team this year. I think that Clemson and VT could do so as well.



I agree with the Florida comment.... not sure how you can consider Bama a joke.... for 1 they lost to another SEC team so Im not sure how you figured that would make the SEC overrated? 

How can you say "As usual the sec is overrated"..... check back who the last SIX BCSNC were


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 12, 2012)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Woods has a point.  We didn't get whooped up on at home.  Sure the final score of your game wasn't all that lopsided, but your boys got beat all around in your own house.  We lost on the road to a crappy team, but in front of their rowdy crowd at night...by 1 point.



Again... Bama got beat at home by a very good A&M team, that is light years better than NC state.... Bama also just come off the LSU game.... Who did Fla St play before they got their loss?  South Fl who is like 1-4 in the Big East ; hardly comparable to an LSU.

also Fla St.... has only played 1 ranked team (I think Clemson) and to say that VT can beat any SEC team is just laughable... they are barely above 500 in the ACC.


Maybe basketball,.... not football.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 12, 2012)

The Noles always seem to hold their own against the mighty SEC teams.  I don't think the ACC is any where near as strong as the SEC this year, but we're no slouch in bowl season.  I'd love to see us play Bama or UGA this year.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 12, 2012)

alphachief said:


> I'd love to see us play Bama or UGA this year.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 12, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> Again... Bama got beat at home by a very good A&M team, that is light years better than NC state.



Something we haven't done.  May happen against Florida, but I doubt it.  

Texas A&M is only a very good team in your eyes because 1) they beat Bama & 2) they're an SEC team.  Bama should've cruised at home though, #1 team and all.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 12, 2012)

But I won't go as far as Woods to say VT could beat anyone.  They stink this year.  They gave us a heck of a game that we were lucky to survive, but that isn't their typical level of play this year.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 12, 2012)

Wasn't is just a few years ago that the winners of the two ACC divisions (GA Tech and Clemson) lost their final games to SEC teams (UGA and SC)?  The best that the ACC had to offer was beaten by SEC teams.

Seems about right.....................


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 12, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Wasn't is just a few years ago that the winners of the two ACC divisions (GA Tech and Clemson) lost their final games to SEC teams (UGA and SC)?  The best that the ACC had to offer was beaten by SEC teams.
> 
> Seems about right.....................



Wasn't it just 2 years ago that the SEC East champ lost to FSU in the Chick-Fil-A bowl?  I could care less about the rest of the ACC.  FSU is as good as any of your SEC competition that you tout each week.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 12, 2012)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Wasn't it just 2 years ago that the SEC East champ lost to FSU in the Chick-Fil-A bowl?  I could care less about the rest of the ACC.  FSU is as good as any of your SEC competition that you tout each week.



Not even close.

If FSU played 6 straight SEC teams, they'd lose 5 games on average.

Sure, FSU will luck up every so often and win a single game against an SEC foe, but if they played an SEC schedule year in and year out, they'd be a middle of the pack team.

Kinda like they are most years in the ACC............


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 12, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Not even close.
> 
> If FSU played 6 straight SEC teams, they'd lose 5 games on average.
> 
> ...



I'm betting you don't work in Vegas.  SEC schedule blah blah blah.


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 12, 2012)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Something we haven't done.  May happen against Florida, but I doubt it.
> 
> Texas A&M is only a very good team in your eyes because 1) they beat Bama & 2) they're an SEC team.  Bama should've cruised at home though, #1 team and all.



Not exactly..... I knew that they were a pretty good team at the start of the season, and now with them being in the SEC, a lot of TX HS recruits that wanted to play in the SEC before, now have a home state option, so I think that they will get much better from being part of the SEC.

Secondly, to me that is how to prove that you are a good team... to knock off a 1 team in the 1 conference. So that should make them a very good team in the eyes of anybody.

I think that Fla St has a good team, but until you beat somebody ranked (preferably higher than yourself) then how am I to figure that you are a very good team.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 12, 2012)

*This....*



Boudreaux said:


> Not even close.
> 
> If FSU played 6 straight SEC teams, they'd lose 5 games on average.
> 
> ...



No need to argue


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 12, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> No need to argue



You think UGA is better than we are?  Based on...?  It's not gonna happen, but I'd sure like a bowl game with y'all.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 12, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Somebody must have found the I'm from the ACC drinking game.  I suggest when you sober up, you look at the head to head contest results.  ACC stands for (A) (C)rappy (C)onference!



I thought it stood for Aka chucky cheese?


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 12, 2012)

ChiefOsceola said:


> You think UGA is better than we are?  Based on...?  It's not gonna happen, but I'd sure like a bowl game with y'all.



Why do you think that Fls St. is better than UGA?

I think so , because we simply play teams that are better than those that are in the ACC. The SEC has defeated more out of conference teams than any other conference out there. We have also won 6 of the last national titles. We put more players in the NFL on a more consistent basis.

With the wins that we have and our strength of schedule, and the fact that we have to compete in a conference with 6 teams in the top ten. If you add up all of these factors I think it would be very easy to make the argument that UGA is better than Fla. St.

Now would like to hear your argument as to why Fla. St is a better team?


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 12, 2012)

The problem with FSU is they schedule is weak, including their OOC schedule. The computers are pulling them down becuse of it.

They best way to correct it is to call up Les or Nick are see if they have any openings in the near future. Clemson needs to do the same.


And for the record, FSU would be #7 in the SEC and Clemson would be at #8.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Not even close.
> 
> If FSU played 6 straight SEC teams, they'd lose 5 games on average.
> 
> ...



The SEC is a stout conference no doubt.  But we all heard for the past year how Texas A&M could never handle a grueling SEC schedule. They were a mid pack Big 12 team and now 2nd in the SEC west.


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 12, 2012)

SpotandStalk said:


> The SEC is a stout conference no doubt.  But we all heard for the past year how Texas A&M could never handle a grueling SEC schedule. They were a mid pack Big 12 team and now 2nd in the SEC west.



I agree that (me included) that we under estimated TX A&M and how well they would compete in the SEC, but the subject of this thread is about FSU.... Furthermore I think that if LSU wins out on their last two conference games then they will actually end up at the number two spot.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 12, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> As usual the SEC is OVERATED, Florida almost losing to Louisiana-Lafayette should prove that! How Florida ever made it into the #3 spot as sorry as they are I will never understand. What a joke Alabama turned out to be this weekend, losers!
> 
> I'd say that my Noles could whip the pants off of ANY SEC team this year. I think that Clemson and VT could do so as well.



Your intent was ok, but Virginia Tech?  They are crap this year.  (And yes, I realize they beat GT this year.  We have been crap all year, too.)


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 12, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> Why do you think that Fls St. is better than UGA?
> 
> I think so , because we simply play teams that are better than those that are in the ACC. The SEC has defeated more out of conference teams than any other conference out there. We have also won 6 of the last national titles. We put more players in the NFL on a more consistent basis.
> 
> ...



When you compare the records of the teams we've played, we're about as even as you can get.  Our schedule so far is against teams with 45 wins to 54 losses.  Your team's schedule is against teams with 46 wins to 54 losses.  

Our lone loss was on the road by 1 point.  Your lone loss was on the road by 28 points.  

Against the 5 teams with the worst records that we've played (Murray St., Savannah State, USF, Boston College & Virginia Tech), we've won by a margin of 227-49, one of which we just snuck by.

Against the 5 teams with the worst records that UGA has played (Buffalo, FAU, Tennessee, Kentucky & Auburn), you've won by a margin of 219-111.  Two of those schools you snuck by with touchdown or less.

Our defense is also statistically better in all categories.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> I agree that (me included) that we under estimated TX A&M and how well they would compete in the SEC, but the subject of this thread is about FSU.... Furthermore I think that if LSU wins out on their last two conference games then they will actually end up at the number two spot.



I think FSU would fare just fine in the SEC. No, they wouldnt run the table every year, but they would do well in the East.  I for one would like to see them in the SEC.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 12, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Not even close.
> 
> If FSU played 6 straight SEC teams, they'd lose 5 games on average.
> 
> ...



You so crazy...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2012)

SpotandStalk said:


> The SEC is a stout conference no doubt.  But we all heard for the past year how Texas A&M could never handle a grueling SEC schedule. They were a mid pack Big 12 team and now 2nd in the SEC west.



Texas A&M has a freak at qb. Take Johnny football off the field and tell me where they fall. That kid is a game changer. Just like Cam, Tebow, and a few others. I think they are a good team with him, but not great. They beat a Bama team very young on the D side of the ball. The problem with Bama was they didnt really get tested until the last two weeks. Now they have and we see that even Bama isnt perfect. None of us knew Johnny football and what he would do. Now we do. Anyone trying to argue the fact that the sec isnt the toughest conf in cfb is crazy.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> Furthermore I think that if LSU wins out on their last two conference games then they will actually end up at the number two spot.



#2 in the SEC?


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> #2 in the SEC?



SEC West.

LSU beat A&M, therefore, given the same record, LSU should be ranked ahead in the West standings.


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> #2 in the SEC?



I mean in the west.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 12, 2012)

chiefosceola said:


> probably would anyhow but ignore my last post. Internet went down and i cant fix it. Missed your whole point with my comment.
> 
> 
> _posted from gon.com  app  for  android_



lol!


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 12, 2012)

ChiefOsceola said:


> When you compare the records of the teams we've played, we're about as even as you can get.  Our schedule so far is against teams with 45 wins to 54 losses.  Your team's schedule is against teams with 46 wins to 54 losses.
> 
> Our lone loss was on the road by 1 point.  Your lone loss was on the road by 28 points.
> 
> ...




We knocked off a #2 team  in FL basically on their home turf... you have beaten a #10 (i think) Clemson which is your notable win.

We did get beat on the road by USCar but they are a #8 ranked team, so the loses are not very comparable if you ask me.

Fla St. fields a good football team this year, no doubt. They are very close to UGA as far as stats, but the reason stated above is enough to tip the scales in UGAs favor, if the question is... Which team is better?

I have not checked the stats for the Fla St defense, but regardless of how it looks on paper I think that we both know that UGA has better defensive players than the noles.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 12, 2012)

HucK Finn said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by ChiefOsceola
> 
> ...



Hopefully we can both agree that UF wasn't (and still isnt) as good as their ranking...and that #8 team stomped a mudhole in you guys. They also have 2 losses and ought not be in the top 10...once again showing the SEC bias. You cant help it and neither can I. The SEC has been the top  conference for a while...deservedly so. My problem is teams in the conference that arent all that great are rewarded in the rankings just because of the SEC's other teams' past accomplishments.


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Anyone trying to argue the fact that the sec isnt the toughest conf in cfb is crazy.



Not arguing SEC isnt the toughest conference. Just saying it's not as dominate and grueling as some on here like to think. 

If an SEC schedule is as grueling as some think then how in the world do teams ever go undefeated in SEC play?


----------



## duckbill (Nov 12, 2012)

What sucks is we can argue this until we're blue in the face to no conclusion.  Until FSU crawls out of the panzy ACC conference, there is no ground for discussion.  It's about surviving the SEC gauntlet the entire season that makes it so tough.  Look at FL's schedule this year.  We had several games back to back to back playing top 10 teams.  That's brutal and wears your team down.  Those week after week scrimage games FSU plays with a couple of decent ones sprinkled in is not a true test.  The Noles shouldn't even have scratched the paint off of their pretty nails at this point.

I do not dispute the FSU has a good team, but their is no way to compare your season to an SEC schedule. NO WAY!

As a Gator fan, I did not think we were #2 or #3 worthy.  Top ten...definitely.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2012)

SpotandStalk said:


> Not arguing SEC isnt the toughest conference. Just saying it's not as dominate and grueling as some on here like to think.
> 
> If an SEC schedule is as grueling as some think then how in the world do teams ever go undefeated in SEC play?



Thet have not for the last couple of years.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 12, 2012)

duckbill said:


> What sucks is we can argue this until we're blue in the face to no conclusion.  Until FSU crawls out of the panzy ACC conference, there is no ground for discussion.  It's about surviving the SEC gauntlet the entire season that makes it so tough.  Look at FL's schedule this year.  We had several games back to back to back playing top 10 teams.  That's brutal and wears your team down.  Those week after week scrimage games FSU plays with a couple of decent ones sprinkled in is not a true test.  The Noles shouldn't even have scratched the paint off of their pretty nails at this point.
> 
> I do not dispute the FSU has a good team, but their is no way to compare your season to an SEC schedule. NO WAY!
> 
> As a Gator fan, I did not think we were #2 or #3 worthy.  Top ten...definitely.



Before FSU joined the ACC we played anybody that would play us and we won on the road as an under dog on many occasions. Florida refused to play FSU for many years and only agreed to do so after the State threatened to force them to play FSU. In the 80's Florida went on a rip beating us 6 or 7 years in a row during the cheating Charlie Pell days. Then in the 90's Bobby put the smack down on that loser Spurrier and we OWNED Florida just like we are starting to do again. This year will be three in a row against the losers from Gainsville. The Gators are WEAK and so is the over rated SEC!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Thet have not for the last couple of years.



2009 Alabama- 8-0 Sec
2010 Auburn-  8-0 Sec
2011 Lsu- 8-0 Sec


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2012)

NC State.  End of discussion.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 12, 2012)

OP has valid arguments, could have been said differently (IMO) but valid.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2012)

SpotandStalk said:


> 2009 Alabama- 8-0 Sec
> 2010 Auburn-  8-0 Sec
> 2011 Lsu- 8-0 Sec



Last Year LSU did not win the Champioship they lost to Bama. This year the champion will have a loss.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 12, 2012)

I heard the Lingerie Football league was looking to expand into the ACC but the ladies felt it wasn't real competition for them.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2012)

sugar hilldawg said:


> i heard the lingerie football league was looking to expand into the acc but the ladies felt it wasn't real competition for them.



:d....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2012)

Fire Mark Richt.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2012)

SpotandStalk said:


> Fire Mark Richt.



That is above my pay grade.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 12, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Not even close.
> 
> If FSU played 6 straight SEC teams, they'd lose 5 games on average.
> 
> ...



Keep drinking that kool-aid...we might not win em all but I bet we'd fare better than whoGA.

Dawgs suck!


----------



## alphachief (Nov 12, 2012)

So I guess you guys are thrilled that LA Monroe isn't in the mighty SEC...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> Keep drinking that kool-aid...we might not win em all but I bet we'd fare better than whoGA.
> 
> Dawgs suck!



The BCS seems to think your noles suck more than my dawgs. Sucks that yall dont play in a real conf maybe everyone would pay a little more attention to you.


----------



## tigerfan (Nov 12, 2012)

Are we talking about basketball?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2012)

alphachief said:


> So I guess you guys are thrilled that LA Monroe isn't in the mighty SEC...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


>



Just how many of those Louisiana at somewhere teams are there down there, one of them beat Arkansas one almost beats Florida, Derrick Dooley used to caoch one, they should start thier own conference.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 13, 2012)

All I want for Christmas is a bowl game against UGA or an annual scheduled game against the lil pups. Not much would make me happier than to see the looks on all the Dawg fans faces when the puny lil ACC team hit em right in the teeth and sent em back to Athens with their stubby lil tails tucked between their legs. 

Florida State is no doubt top 3 SEC this year and would prob keep whoGA out of the east lead.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 13, 2012)

The last time the Dawgs mattered was in 1980!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 13, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> All I want for Christmas is a bowl game against UGA or an annual scheduled game against the lil pups.



Careful what you wish for.....you do remember the 2003 Sugar bowl dont you?FSU sucked then and they suck now!!!


----------



## maker4life (Nov 13, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Careful what you wish for.....you do remember the 2003 Sugar bowl dont you?FSU sucked then and they suck now!!!



Sucked so bad the number three team in the country was only two TD's better than a four loss ACC team that picked up a QB on the way to the game!

Hershel aint coming back mutt fans. It might be another thirty years before ya'll sniff a championship.

As far as the SEC. The big boys on the block let a big twelve regect come into their house and put the smack down on them . Enough said!!!!

A&M couldn't get it done in their old "little girl" conference so they decided they better come to the SEC and start slapping folks around!


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 13, 2012)

NC State!  Lets see, I believe the mighty (unranked) Wolfpack are currently a 4 loss team, with more L's ahead...yet they slapped around the top acc team.  

One of the "litte girl's" of the acc slapped fsu around and ruined their hopes of a NC.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 13, 2012)

South Carolina!


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 13, 2012)

maker4life said:


> South Carolina!



Ranked in the top 10.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 13, 2012)

But they're still South Carolina.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 13, 2012)

maker4life said:


> But they're still South Carolina.



And has 2 fewer losses than the nc state team that beat y'all.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 13, 2012)

maker4life said:


> Sucked so bad the number three team in the country was only two TD's better than a four loss ACC team that picked up a QB on the way to the game!



Thanks.I agree.....Like i said they sucked then and suck now.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 13, 2012)

Bu they're still South Carolina?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 13, 2012)

ESPN oughta apologize for putting on the FSU/VaTech game the other night. How in the world can two teams STILL play that bad this far into the season? SouthGeorgia Lefty, just imagine how much more worse you'd feel after a nobody team like UGA beats your FSU Trembling Squaws  in a bowl. An ACC team shouldn't be playing in a bowl that pays over a couple thousand bucks anyway.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 13, 2012)

maker4life said:


> Bu they're still South Carolina?



Could be worse, they could be nc state.


----------



## dixiejacket (Nov 13, 2012)

*Fsu*



rex upshaw said:


> NC State!  Lets see, I believe the mighty (unranked) Wolfpack are currently a 4 loss team, with more L's ahead...yet they slapped around the top acc team.
> 
> One of the "litte girl's" of the acc slapped fsu around and ruined their hopes of a NC.



I totally disagree with the OP but the point you make is interesting.  In the ACC it is "mighty Wolfpack" yet when this happens in the SEC it is "us beating up on each other".


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> All I want for Christmas is a bowl game against UGA or an annual scheduled game against the lil pups. Not much would make me happier than to see the looks on all the Dawg fans faces when the puny lil ACC team hit em right in the teeth and sent em back to Athens with their stubby lil tails tucked between their legs.
> 
> Florida State is no doubt top 3 SEC this year and would prob keep whoGA out of the east lead.


Back away from the keyboard.......... Jealousy and envy can destroy a person. Be careful your close to looking pathetic. Go Dawgs! ACC is a conf that GT loves.....


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 13, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Careful what you wish for.....you do remember the 2003 Sugar bowl dont you?FSU sucked then and they suck now!!!



What the Dawg fans love to overlook is that FSU's best reciever was playing QB in that game (Anquan Bolden).  

But yes, that was the beginning of a downward spiral that we're just pulling out of.

The OP is correct, not very well stated, but correct.  FSU and Clemson can play with anyone in the SEC.  I'm not saying that we'd win the SEC, but we'd have as good a chance as any.  Especially in the East.

I think I remember people saying that a middle of the road Big12 school was gonna learn about SEC football.  They are actually fairing better than they did in the Big12.  They just walked in to Bama with a freshman QB and took down the crown jewel of the SEC.

I'm not saying that the SEC isn't the toughest conference in the nation.  There's no arguing that.  It's just as crazy to say that no one outside of the SEC could compete in the SEC.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 13, 2012)

dixiejacket said:


> I totally disagree with the OP but the point you make is interesting.  In the ACC it is "mighty Wolfpack" yet when this happens in the SEC it is "us beating up on each other".



It was in response to this comment by maker-

"Sucked so bad the number three team in the country was only two TD's better than a four loss ACC team"


As we have already seen, a four loss (likely to be a six loss by seasons end), nc state team, handed fsu their only loss.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 13, 2012)

SEC: Vanderbilt beats a good team = "Just goes to show anybody can beat anybody in this conference."

ACC: NC State beats a good team = "Just goes to show that the ACC sucks."


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 13, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> SEC: Vanderbilt beats a good team = "Just goes to show anybody can beat anybody in this conference."
> 
> ACC: NC State beats a good team = "Just goes to show that the ACC sucks."




No I think that most SEC fan think that Vandy sucks as bad as NC State. 

It is teams like NC State Duke, NC, Maryland, Miami, and Va that suck year in and year out.... this is a conference full of Vandys


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 13, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> No I think that most SEC fan think that Vandy sucks as bad as NC State.
> 
> It is teams like NC State Duke, NC, Maryland, Miami, and Va that suck year in and year out.... this is a conference full of Vandys



Vandy and Kentucky have been bad forever.  MSU has only been good for about 2 years now and will suck again once Mullen finds a nicer home.  Georgia Tech smoked them in 2008 and 2009, for reference.  Likewise, Ole Miss is terrible and was only decent when Eli was there.

I think most years UNC, NC State, WF, UVA, and Miami would all beat Ole Miss, Kentucky, and Vanderbilt.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 13, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> FSU and Clemson can play with anyone in the SEC.  I'm not saying that we'd win the SEC, but we'd have as good a chance as any.  Especially in the East.



We'll see on the 24th if they can when 3 acc teams play 3 SEC east teams. And GT looks like the Coastal Division winner this year in the acc.


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 13, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Vandy and Kentucky have been bad forever.  MSU has only been good for about 2 years now and will suck again once Mullen finds a nicer home.  Georgia Tech smoked them in 2008 and 2009, for reference.  Likewise, Ole Miss is terrible and was only decent when Eli was there.
> 
> I think most years UNC, NC State, WF, UVA, and Miami would all beat Ole Miss, Kentucky, and Vanderbilt.



Ok your 5 mediocre  teams *may* beat our 3 worst teams. 

I can agree to that.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 13, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> Ok your 5 mediocre  teams *may* beat our 3 worst teams.
> 
> I can agree to that.



I knew we could come together!  

P.S. Tennessee and Auburn blow.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 13, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> We'll see on the 24th if they can when 3 acc teams play 3 SEC east teams. And GT looks like the Coastal Division winner this year in the acc.



GT doesn't couont.  That would be like Vandy vs. USCw to determine if the SEC is better than the PAC12.  GaTech is, at best, third best team in their division and that division is weak.

So, if Clemson beats SCar and FSU beats UF, does that mean that SCar and UF couldn't "compete" in the ACC?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 13, 2012)

So much of it has to do with how a given team matches up with another.  Uga gets beat by SC, SC beats UF and UGA beats UF.

fSU loses to nc state, nc state gets beaten by a 6 loss UVA team and I feel confident if fsu played UVA, FSU would hammer them


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 13, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> So much of it has to do with how a given team matches up with another.  Uga gets beat by SC, SC beats UF and UGA beats UF.
> 
> fSU loses to nc state, nc state gets beaten by a 6 loss UVA team and I feel confident if fsu played UVA, FSU would hammer them



Which is why I'll be soooo glad when we get that playoff rolling.

I get tired of the deciding a champion in the same way that kids decide who would win a fight between Batman and Superman.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 13, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I knew we could come together!
> 
> P.S. Tennessee and Auburn blow.



Speaking of TN, didn't they beat NC State?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Nov 13, 2012)

wow


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 13, 2012)

DSGB said:


> Speaking of TN, didn't they beat NC State?



Do you think they would beat FSU?


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 13, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by HucK Finn
> 
> ...



sure they do this year but i was talking about on a consistant basis.... TN and Auburn are generally very good teams.


notice i said nothing about VT who blows too.. 



_Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 13, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> sure they do this year but i was talking about on a consistant basis.... TN and Auburn are generally very good teams.
> 
> 
> notice i said nothing about VT who blows too..
> ...



UT hasn't been good in years.  Can't really count them.  It's been long enough now, that this is who they are.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 13, 2012)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 13, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> UT hasn't been good in years.  Can't really count them.  It's been long enough now, that this is who they are.



You guys have had your share of bad seasons in the past 10 seasons too


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2012)

I bet my daddy could beat your daddy up.........


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2012)

I bet my daddy could beat your daddy up.........


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 13, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I bet my daddy could beat your daddy up.........



Not once but twice.  Now thats a beatdown.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 13, 2012)

You know some of us just get sick and tired of reading all the "the SEC is the only conferance that plays football" post on here. Yada, yada, yada the SEC ain't all that y'all claim it is and the ACC isn't as bad as y'all make it out to be. My Noles could whip Alabama if given the chance to play them and I think Clemson and VT would have a shot at it also!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2012)

We could have whupped those yankees with cornstalks too, but they wanted to use guns.


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 14, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> You know some of us just get sick and tired of reading all the "the SEC is the only conferance that plays football" post on here. Yada, yada, yada the SEC ain't all that y'all claim it is and the ACC isn't as bad as y'all make it out to be. My Noles could whip Alabama if given the chance to play them and I think Clemson and VT would have a shot at it also!



ACC homers, they get all crazy when it aint basketball season.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 14, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> You guys have had your share of bad seasons in the past 10 seasons too



Never Tennessee bad, though.  Look back and see the last time FSU finished with a losing record or missed a bowl.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 14, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> .  Look back and see the last time FSU finished with a losing record or missed a bowl.




How hard is it to get 6 wins when you play Duke,Wake Forest,Boston College,UVA,and UNC on a regular basis?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 14, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Never Tennessee bad, though.  Look back and see the last time FSU finished with a losing record or missed a bowl.



From 2001-2010, fsu lost 46 games to tennessee's 48.

Both teams had 5 seasons of 5 or more losses.

Obviously the numbers would look worse for Tennessee if last year and this year were included...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 14, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> How hard is it to get 6 wins when you play Duke,Wake Forest,Boston College,UVA,and UNC on a regular basis?



About as hard as it is playing Kentucky, Vandy, SCar (minus the last two years).

We play Duke UVA, and UNC as often as TN plays Arkansas, Ole Miss and Miss State.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> About as hard as it is playing Kentucky, Vandy, SCar (minus the last two years).
> 
> We play Duke UVA, and UNC as often as TN plays Arkansas, Ole Miss and Miss State.



At the end of the day.... We wouldn't have lost to NC state...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2012)

I would LOVE to play FSU... Last time we played Richt called the Dawgs off in the 3rd quarter..  

We also lead the series against you guys...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 14, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> At the end of the day.... We wouldn't have lost to NC state...



And FSU would've at least put up a fight at South Carolina.  I mean good lord, at least punch back.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 14, 2012)

SpotandStalk said:
			
		

> And FSU would've at least put up a fight at South Carolina. I mean good lord, at least punch back.



Yes sir



_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2012)

SpotandStalk said:


> And FSU would've at least put up a fight at South Carolina.  I mean good lord, at least punch back.



Might of put up a fight and lost.... and still would have lost to NC State....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2012)

SpotandStalk said:


> And FSU would've at least put up a fight at South Carolina.  I mean good lord, at least punch back.




You guys complain that you aren't in the top 5 and how you should be up there with UGA but you loose to NC State... Sorry, but losing that game put you where YOU belong in the polls... Just sayin.... 

Top 5 teams DO NOT LOOSE TO UNRANKED TEAMS! Our ONLY defeat came to a top 5 team (at the time but still a top 10 team now)!

Take that NC State game away and we're talking a different story...


----------



## Skyjacker (Nov 14, 2012)

This isn't even a fair argument.  The SEC wins hands down.  It's apples and oranges.  The ACC for the most part is still trying to hold on to some semblance of the concept "student athlete".  Whereas the SEC has completely abandoned it and is fielding guys who wouldn't make it through a two year college without help.   Those schools are just NFL farm systems.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 14, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by SpotandStalk
> 
> ...



Our one loss came on the road at the end of the game...by 1 point. Your game was over in the first 5 minutes. The pups had no pride. That isn't what a top team looks like.  

The coaches and sports writers recognize that we're better than the USCes and other teams that the computers have us behind. 


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## Beartrkkr (Nov 14, 2012)

And the SEC power Florida almost lost last week, save a last minute score and a blocked kick return for a touchdown to that powerhouse Louisiana Lafayette.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2012)

Beartrkkr said:


> And the SEC power Florida almost lost last week, save a last minute score and a blocked kick return for a touchdown to that powerhouse Louisiana Lafayette.


 
I think you are proving my point.... Florida lost their QB and still won while FSU lost in the last minute! Loose by 1 or 10.. A loss is a loss.... 

FSU fans should be use to it.. You always loose a game you are suppose to win..


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 15, 2012)

And Dawgs NEVER win the big one...UGA fans should be used to it by now! I really think FSU would stomp a mudhole in UGA and walk it dry...twice. Now that's a beatdown! Georgia is garbage- year in and year out. 1980 called and said it wants it haircut back!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 15, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> FSU fans should be use to it.. You always loose a game you are suppose to win..



Look I think Ga has a good team this year. Hard to predict who would win between Uga and Fsu. You never know which Uga or Fsu is going to show up. 

And your above statement is laughable coming from a Ga fan after some of yalls losses the last few years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2012)

SpotandStalk said:


> You never know which Uga or Fsu is going to show up.



Ain't that the truth!! 

And I'll be pulling for you boys when it's time to Scalp them Gators.. The ONE thing we both have in common is the shared HATRED for Florida!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 15, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ain't that the truth!!
> 
> And I'll be pulling for you boys when it's time to Scalp them Gators.. The ONE thing we both have in common is the shared HATRED for Florida!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 15, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> Keep drinking that kool-aid...we might not win em all but I bet we'd fare better than whoGA.
> 
> FSU sucks!



Here, fixed it for you.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 15, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> All I want for Christmas is a bowl game against UGA or an annual scheduled game against the lil pups. Not much would make me happier than to see the looks on all the Dawg fans faces when the puny lil ACC team hit em right in the teeth and sent em back to Athens with their stubby lil tails tucked between their legs.
> 
> Florida State is no doubt top 3 SEC this year and would prob keep whoGA out of the east lead.



I hope you don't drink as much before climbing into the tree as you do before posting in this forum!


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 15, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> And Dawgs NEVER win the big one...UGA fans should be used to it by now! I really think FSU would stomp a mudhole in UGA and walk it dry...twice. Now that's a beatdown! Georgia is garbage- year in and year out. 1980 called and said it wants it haircut back!




 First year watching football huh.... the last time either team won a conference championship was in 2005, we both lost in 2010. So I guess the NOLES NEVER win the big one either (if you consider the ACC Championship game, a big one)

All I have to say to the rest of your rant is 2003.... yeah we won..... against Fla St.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 15, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> First year watching football huh.... the last time either team won a conference championship was in 2005, we both lost in 2010. So I guess the NOLES NEVER win the big one either (if you consider the ACC Championship game, a big one)
> 
> All I have to say to the rest of your rant is 2003.... yeah we won..... against Fla St.



The big one isn't your conference championship, though I could see why you'd want it to be after a third of a century.  Your boys can occasionally sneak up and win that one.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2012)

This thread should be made a sticky with a title change. The new title should read....... I'm jealous of the SEC becuase the ACC sucks!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 15, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think you are proving my point.... Florida lost their QB and still won



TO LOUISIANA FRICKIN' LAFAYETTE!!!!!! 

Yes, we lost to a team that we should have throttled.  I get it.  We don't deserve to be in the national title discussion.  

All I'm saying is that we could compete just as well as anyone in the SEC East.  Every team plays down to their competition at least once a year.  In those games, it's a matter of where the breaks fall.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 15, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> This thread should be made a sticky with a title change. The new title should read....... I'm jealous of the SEC becuase the ACC sucks!



or we could change it to.....

I'm tired of SEC fans sniffing the jocks of teams who actually win titles.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 15, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> or we could change it to.....
> 
> I'm tired of SEC fans sniffing the jocks of teams who actually win titles.



Might want to specify you mean NATIONAL titles.  Huck seems to think the SEC title is the grand prize.


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 15, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> or we could change it to.....
> 
> I'm tired of SEC fans sniffing the jocks of teams who actually win titles.



Ya'll been sniffing for the past 6 years.....



ChiefOsceola said:


> Might want to specify you mean NATIONAL titles.  Huck seems to think the SEC title is the grand prize.



I guess I was not thinking back that far, its not like 1999 was a few years ago.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 15, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> And Dawgs NEVER win the big one...UGA fans should be used to it by now! I really think FSU would stomp a mudhole in UGA and walk it dry...twice. Now that's a beatdown! Georgia is garbage- year in and year out. 1980 called and said it wants it haircut back!



Garbage year in and year out?  You might want to take a gander at how fsu and UGA have done in the past 10 years...you WILL realize that your garbage comment should have been directed at your own team.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 15, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Garbage year in and year out?  You might want to take a gander at how fsu and UGA have done in the past 10 years...you WILL realize that your garbage comment should have been directed at your own team.



I don't think any Nole fans are disputing that Bobby's last several years were garbage.  But to turn the statement back at you, each and every year there is a handful of GA fans here that are calling for CMR's job...as if they think anything more than a 10 win season for y'all is to be expected.  They obviously don't base those expectations on history...they base them on the achievements of other SEC teams.  I doubt you'd find any other FSU fans here that would tout the achievements of other ACC schools (true, there aren't that many as of late) to make us look better.  I'm a fan of my school, and could care less if GT or VT or Clemson or any other ACC school won the national championship.  If my team isn't winning, I'm not happy.  I'm pretty happy this year, considering the majority of the 2000s.  I still agree with the original poster that the top 2 teams in the ACC (us & Clemson) can and would hang with ANY SEC team this season, as I have no reason to believe otherwise.


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 15, 2012)

ChiefOsceola said:


> I don't think any Nole fans are disputing that Bobby's last several years were garbage.  But to turn the statement back at you, each and every year there is a handful of GA fans here that are calling for CMR's job...as if they think anything more than a 10 win season for y'all is to be expected.  They obviously don't base those expectations on history...they base them on the achievements of other SEC teams.  I doubt you'd find any other FSU fans here that would tout the achievements of other ACC schools (true, there aren't that many as of late) to make us look better.  I'm a fan of my school, and could care less if GT or VT or Clemson or any other ACC school won the national championship.  If my team isn't winning, I'm not happy.  I'm pretty happy this year, considering the majority of the 2000s.  I still agree with the original poster that the top 2 teams in the ACC (us & Clemson) can and would hang with ANY SEC team this season, as I have no reason to believe otherwise.



First off Cheif, I want to say that I feel like I been giving you a hard time in the past few days, but you seem like a stand up guy, and I respect that.

There is something to what you just said that I may have never realized before.... and that is regardless of whos your team is in the SEC... generally when and SEC team is pitted against another conference most SEC fans will pull for the SEC team. I learning that may not be the case in the other conferences. You care about FSU and could care less if GT or Miami wins or looses against outer conference teams.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 15, 2012)

Chief, I'm not disputing that fsu and Clemson could hang with many in the SEC this year, but fsu would not be in the top 2 and maybe not even in the top 3rd.

Where would you put fsu and Clemson among this bunch?  Rank these SEC teams and slide fsu and Clemson in where you see fit.

Texas A&M
LSU 
Miss. State
Alabama
Georgia
South Carolina
Florida


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 15, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Chief, I'm not disputing that fsu and Clemson could hang with many in the SEC this year, but fsu would not be in the top 2 and maybe not even in the top 3rd.
> 
> Where would you put fsu and Clemson among this bunch?  Rank these SEC teams and slide fsu and Clemson in where you see fit.
> 
> ...



Having not played the head to head games, that's a tough thing to do.  It's like a preseason ranking...not founded on anything that matters.  Florida on paper looks better than most because they've beaten the most ranked teams, but I don't believe they're the best.  Without head to head games I can't place them in a conference ranking.  At the same time, I don't see any team on that list (including FSU & Clemson) that couldn't beat any other team on the list on any given Saturday. 

Actually...I think without Lattimore, SC would lose more than they'd win.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 15, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> First off Cheif, I want to say that I feel like I been giving you a hard time in the past few days, but you seem like a stand up guy, and I respect that.



Thank you Huck.  Same to you.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 15, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Chief, I'm not disputing that fsu and Clemson could hang with many in the SEC this year, but fsu would not be in the top 2 and maybe not even in the top 3rd.
> 
> Where would you put fsu and Clemson among this bunch?  Rank these SEC teams and slide fsu and Clemson in where you see fit.
> 
> ...




I would fit them in as follows:

LSU
Alabama
Georgia
S Carolina
A&M
Florida
Fla State
Clemson
Miss State


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 15, 2012)

Fair enough.  It's certainly hard to say team X could certainly beat team Y, when in reality, some teams just match up with others better.

Perfect examples of this are fsu barely getting by a now 6 loss vt team...the same vt team that Clemson beat by 21, which is the same Clemson team that lost to fsu by 12.

Then you have Clemson who beat auburn by 7 and UGA shutout the same auburn team and put up 38 points.  

Then you have Tennessee, who lost to UGA by 7 and beat NC State by 14...the same nc state team that beat fsu.  Tennessee also lost by 3 to SC, the same team that beat UGA.

I love college football.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 15, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Where would you put fsu and Clemson among this bunch?  Rank these SEC teams and slide fsu and Clemson in where you see fit.
> 
> Texas A&M
> LSU
> ...



I think you could take Lsu, Bama, Uga, Fsu and you would have your top 4 in no particular order. 

As for the Op, I do think FSU could play with any of those teams. I don't think Clemson would fare as well b/c of their lack of defense. The Tigers would still be competitive  though.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 15, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Fair enough.  It's certainly hard to say team X could certainly beat team Y, when in reality, some teams just match up with others better.
> 
> Perfect examples of this are fsu barely getting by a now 6 loss vt team...the same vt team that Clemson beat by 21, which is the same Clemson team that lost to fsu by 12.
> 
> ...


 
Just goes to show you can't use Jockey logic.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 15, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> I love college football.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> TO LOUISIANA FRICKIN' LAFAYETTE!!!!!!



Yeah, I know... Just fun giving you boys a hard time...

FSU could hang in the SEC, I'll give ya that much... They would still loose to the Dawgs...


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 15, 2012)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just goes to show you can't use Jockey logic.



That was never in doubt.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2012)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Might want to specify you mean NATIONAL titles.  Huck seems to think the SEC title is the grand prize.



The SEC conference championship is a bigger prize than any other conference championship.. It's almost a given that the winner of that game goes to the National Championship.. Can't say that about ANY other conference!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 15, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, I know... Just fun giving you boys a hard time...
> 
> FSU could hang in the SEC, I'll give ya that much... They would still loose to the Dawgs...



That's all I was trying to say.....except that last part.  If UGA was a 6-6 team, then yeah.  But we show up for games against good teams.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> That's all I was trying to say.....except that last part.  If UGA was a 6-6 team, then yeah.  But we show up for games against good teams.



Oh heck, I know! I'd be proud to have FSU in the SEC.. Well, as long as you were in the West.. I like FSU and if you were in the East I'd have to hate them.. And well, I spend WAY too much time in St Marks to hate the Noles!


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 15, 2012)

I just love Georgia fans. Grew up the only FSU fan among a big Georgia following and have got to hear the same old blah blah story year in and year out for about the last 20 years from you guys (Georgia fans in general). To sum it up, it gets old.

Georgia and FSU would be a heck of a game, nobody can disagree with that even if we do come from a powderpuff conference. Just give a little respect and you'll get a little respect. That's all.

Carry on bullpups.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh heck, I know! I'd be proud to have FSU in the SEC.. Well, as long as you were in the West.. I like FSU and if you were in the East I'd have to hate them.. And well, I spend WAY too much time in St Marks to hate the Noles!



Gotta lot of good seafood in St Marks. Being from South Georgia, FSU was my second team behind UGA. Heck I even remember Dr. Darrel Mudra the FSU coach of long ago.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 16, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> And Dawgs NEVER win the big one...UGA fans should be used to it by now! I really think FSU would stomp a mudhole in UGA and walk it dry...twice. Now that's a beatdown! Georgia is garbage- year in and year out. 1980 called and said it wants it haircut back!





DAWGS SUCK!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 16, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> Ya'll been sniffing for the past 6 years.....



Actually, we'll just wait for our own.  If it never comes, then so be it.  But hades will freeze over before I puff out my chest because someone else won a championship.

Do Bama fans validate themselves with Auburn's title?  How about Florida?  Usually not.  It's the teams that can't get it done themselves that are still waiting on their SEC prize.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 16, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh heck, I know! I'd be proud to have FSU in the SEC..



Not as proud as I'd be.


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 16, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Actually, we'll just wait for our own.  If it never comes, then so be it.  But hades will freeze over before I puff out my chest because someone else won a championship.
> 
> Do Bama fans validate themselves with Auburn's title?  How about Florida?  Usually not.  It's the teams that can't get it done themselves that are still waiting on their SEC prize.



Since the subject of the thread was  "FSU, Clemson and VT could beat ANY team the SEC has got"   I guess I thought that by "we'll" you were refering to the ACC.

I will obviously pull for an SEC team to win against an opposing conference.... but Im not validating UGA based off that game.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 16, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> Since the subject of the thread was  "FSU, Clemson and VT could beat ANY team the SEC has got"   I guess I thought that by "we'll" you were refering to the ACC.
> 
> I will obviously pull for an SEC team to win against an opposing conference.... but Im not validating UGA based off that game.



For me, and 99% of FSU fan's out there, we does NOT refer to Miami Va Tech, Ga Tech, Clemson, NC State, Duke, UNC, Wake Forest, Maryland, Boston College, or Virginia.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 16, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> I just love Georgia fans. Grew up the only FSU fan among a big Georgia following and have got to hear the same old blah blah story year in and year out for about the last 20 years from you guys (Georgia fans in general). To sum it up, it gets old.
> 
> Georgia and FSU would be a heck of a game, nobody can disagree with that even if we do come from a powderpuff conference. Just give a little respect and you'll get a little respect. That's all.
> 
> Carry on bullpups.



I see you didn't take my advise and you fell out of your stand on your head.  Good luck with your recovery ... papoose!


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 16, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Actually, we'll just wait for our own.  If it never comes, then so be it.  But hades will freeze over before I puff out my chest because someone else won a championship.
> 
> Do Bama fans validate themselves with Auburn's title?  How about Florida?  Usually not.  It's the teams that can't get it done themselves that are still waiting on their SEC prize.



While I don't necessarily agree with the original argument and personally feel FSu is vastly overated...I'm a little bias... 

The above quoted statement is as true as truth gets.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 16, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> While I don't necessarily agree with the original argument and personally feel FSu is vastly overated...I'm a little bias...
> 
> The above quoted statement is as true as truth gets.



Oh! I forgot that Miami was in the ACC....y'all are right the ACC really does suck!


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 16, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> Oh! I forgot that Miami was in the ACC....y'all are right the ACC really does suck!



Love you too you delusional ole goon. (sarcasm)


----------



## Firescooby (Nov 24, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> As usual the SEC is OVERATED, Florida almost losing to Louisiana-Lafayette should prove that! How Florida ever made it into the #3 spot as sorry as they are I will never understand. What a joke Alabama turned out to be this weekend, losers!
> 
> I'd say that my Noles could whip the pants off of ANY SEC team this year. I think that Clemson and VT could do so as well.



30 minutes left, but your FSU doesn't appear to be able to beat ANY SEC team.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2012)

The last time I looked VT was fighting to become bowl elgible.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Mako22 (Nov 24, 2012)

Gators still stink


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2012)

SEC, 3 down 1 to go against ACC.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 24, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> Gators still stink



Apparently not as bad as the noles!


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, FSU has already shown us today that they cannot back up your mouth.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 24, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Well, FSU has already shown us today that they cannot back up your mouth.



FSU gave that game to the Gators that is all that happened tonight. Our QB made some poor decisions but other than that we owned the Gators in this game.


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 24, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> FSU gave that game to the Gators that is all that happened tonight. Our QB made some poor decisions but other than that we owned the Gators in this game.



Fl time of possession 36:20
FSU 23:40

I would not call that being "owned"


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> FSU gave that game to the Gators that is all that happened tonight. Our QB made some poor decisions but other than that we owned the Gators in this game.



GT ran for a bunch of yards against UGa but got out scored 42-10. SEC is stout even with a mediocre UF O! That D they got is for real!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 24, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> FSU gave that game to the Gators that is all that happened tonight. Our QB made some poor decisions but other than that we owned the Gators in this game.



What game were you watching?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

Well it looks like Clemschoke has failed the test too.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 24, 2012)

FSU, GT, Clemson, Wake = FAIL against the SEC.

You can talk the talk, but the ACC can't walk the walk.


----------



## Firescooby (Nov 24, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> FSU, GT, Clemson, Wake = FAIL against the SEC.
> 
> You can talk the talk, but the ACC can't walk the walk.



Now, now...you know the SEC is over-rated...

Gonna be a good game next Saturday...GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## country boy (Nov 25, 2012)

Woodsman has just drank to much kool- aid he'll come to his scenes tomorrow


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 25, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> As usual the SEC is OVERATED, Florida almost losing to Louisiana-Lafayette should prove that! How Florida ever made it into the #3 spot as sorry as they are I will never understand. What a joke Alabama turned out to be this weekend, losers!
> 
> I'd say that my Noles could whip the pants off of ANY SEC team this year. I think that Clemson and VT could do so as well.



Yep, the verdict came in last night and guess what ... you were voted crazier than a peach orchard boar!  The short of it is that the ACC stinks and all your words can't change that!


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 25, 2012)

I was going to join the thread to dispute what woodsman was spewing.  But, I decided to have a more intelligent conversation with my cat.  Meow, meow.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 25, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> FSU, GT, Clemson, Wake = FAIL against the SEC.
> 
> You can talk the talk, but the ACC can't walk the walk.




So the ACC is reminded as to why they are irrelevant in football. 0-4 today thanks to Georgia, Florida, South Carolina, and Vandy. I guess that's a good day?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## GAranger1403 (Nov 26, 2012)

shadow2 said:


> Fl time of possession 36:20
> FSU 23:40
> 
> I would not call that being "owned"



Does EJ play linebacker? Did he give up 250 yds rushing? Did he allow 4 different players to average 6 yds or more per carry? Did he give up 400 yds of offense to one of the worst offensive teams in the nation? FSU defense got "owned" in the second half and "dismantled" in the 4th qtr! This coming from a 'Nole fan on the side!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2013)

Don't look like Virginia Tech could beat Bama.


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 6, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Don't look like Virginia Tech could beat Bama.



No but Clemson sure can beat Georgia and the Seminoles are going to whip the Gators!


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh I forgot.......Miami sure can beat the Gators


----------

